# TCVG Where to buy his gear?



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 6, 2015)

I see that he used to post on this site back in the day The Crazy Vancouver Guy . I see that his gear has ALOT of old skunk genetics in it 70's 80's skunk. So I'm looking for a reliable option to get his gear.
Thanks Stank


----------



## kaotik (Jan 6, 2015)

still a bit of his wares available at cannazon


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2015)

kaotik said:


> still a bit of his wares available at cannazon



:yeahthat:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 6, 2015)

You guy stand behind that seed bank?
Have you gotten beans from them


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> You guy stand behind that seed bank?
> Have you gotten beans from them



I am pretty sure a couple people have used them with good results.


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2015)

I have all of TCVG's genetics. He gave them to me before he went away. Cannazon is the only place you can get his gear.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2015)

I have used the zon with no problems.

Still have some of his gear too.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

I also ordered from Cannazon before and was very happy with them.  They ship incredibly stealthy.  There is great communication from Mr. C should you have any questions or problems.  I was going through seeds a while back and noticed that I still had some of TCVG's beans in storage.  

Stank--he was known as "That Crazy Vancouver Guy".  And he is a bit crazy.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 7, 2015)

Doesn't seem to like his genetics, does he? A$$hat, and other names leave me wondering


----------



## kaotik (Jan 7, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Doesn't seem to like his genetics, does he? A$$hat, and other names leave me wondering


lol
that was his counter to all the fancy sounding garbage that just had a nice name, going around.
he went the opposite; good stuff with bad names 

*now you see where he got his username


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 7, 2015)

S.O.S. is one of my fave names...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh his posts are what drew me hear. His table that everyone Told him wouldn't work. He showed you guys. The pictures of plants everywhere. 
I hope he didn't " Go Away" to the big house or even worse the ground. 

I love his names of gear. The old school skunk is what I'm after and he seemed to have a real love for skunk and had very old skunk genetics.

I wish he was still posting hear today.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

I believe that I heard he is taking a vacation at the big house.  He was a crazy one....which is not always good.


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2015)

he has a year or two to go


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

That sucks. I guess he just didn't give a F and was over his grow limit and LEO Got him. What a shame.
I really wanna run some of his gear wish he was still posting maybe he will come back when out.

Umbra what have you grown of his?


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2015)

completely unrelated to cannabis. most of the names can't be posted here, but maybe 70% of his stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah I think I helped with naming FUC. :rofl::headbang2:


----------



## kaotik (Jan 8, 2015)

i thought that was all Chris    
:rofl:

*had to go dig that post up for hilarity..
for those who never met our crazy friend; here's a great view into his mindset;  (it was in reference to someone saying his skush strain already existed)



			
				TCVG said:
			
		

> it upsets me that I wasn't the first... first to what?... have someone get all bent outta shape over something I've done?... yer probably right... I'm sure yer not the first...
> 
> well... I thought about it, and decided I will change the name... especially for you...
> 
> ...


:rofl:
i think shortly after that is when he started naming everything weirdly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2015)

I believe that I still have a few Skush seeds left.  When I am home, I will have to check to see just what I have left of his gear...just curious now as he did have those crazy names.  I believe that he truly is a little crazy and, yes, he did have a kind of F U attitude.  Hick used to have to give him "time-outs" when he got a little too crazy.  I do miss him though.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Man my kinda guy lol . I really hope he returns soon. Did his stuff come in breeder packs


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2015)

This was before he was selling his seeds commercially--they came in a small baggie with the name written on them in magic marker.  They all had names like SHUSH and F U C.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2015)

His breeder packs were hand written:rofl:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Duck did you have a problem with his gear or just him?


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 8, 2015)

Some of his stuff came in very interesting and creative ways, i still have some seeds he sent  me also.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 8, 2015)

Man seems like everyone got to test his gear . You guys got the 78Skunk M strain?


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2015)

Well he was banned here 3 times for sending stuff to people, which is against the rules. He found his way to cannazon and they decided to sell his beans.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jan 9, 2015)

pcduck said:


> His breeder packs were hand written:rofl:



Who cares. It's not like a hand written pack affects the quality of the genetics.

Melvanetics packs are hand written.... And the gear is fire!  If you want a fancy package go get some GreenHouseSeed packs.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't care if it's written in crayon . I was hoping he had some crazy package as I collect them that's all. I'd take his gear in a used smoke pack


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Duck did you have a problem with his gear or just him?



Got along great with him. Never had a problem with him or his gear.
I just thought it was funny when you asked about his breeder pack. I guess maybe you would have to know him to think it was funny.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I don't care if it's written in crayon . I was hoping he had some crazy package as I collect them that's all. I'd take his gear in a used smoke pack




I still have one of his original breeders packs hanging in my grow room. Quite unique.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2015)

I still have the macaroni art


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## Melvan (Jan 9, 2015)

TCVG might be a little off his rocker (ok, he fell of the rocker hard and rolled across the floor, lol), but I guarantee you won't find anyone with a more caring, giving heart than him and I think of him often and worry about him.

He not only gifted me many beans, he also sent me seeds from plants that just grew in his yard. I have a whole TCVG collection of garden flower seeds.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 9, 2015)

I have some of his Call Girl in my tent right now, i also have his Mixed sh*t 09 pack and some Homewrecker i believe.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2015)

yeah I have 2 of my fav phenos of homewrecker...Maude and Ilean


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 9, 2015)

Can you guys post pics to this thread of the gear of his you have grown?
Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2015)

I talked with him many times and he is a great guy, like Mel mentioned....just really crazy.  I found his gear okay, but not outstanding.  I know that I don't have any pics.  I do not save any pics of cannabis I ever take.  There may be some on Cannazon as he did sell through them.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 11, 2015)

My Call Girl is only a couple weeks old nothing to see yet, i havent grown any others out yet.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2015)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60296


----------



## BenfukD (Jan 11, 2015)

I miss the crazy man and cant wait for his return.  he had many crosses and was nice enough to share them I still have many his beans

we did many group grows but think most was removed because of the rules and the Hick that enforced them.

His names was funny 

Kult

Skin flute

Homewrecker

SHyt on a stick

were a few of my favorites


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had no idea that was still on here, Thanks Duck, that grow I had a room full of his stuff. They were all grown bare bulb 2 x 600 watts. Ah memories.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2015)

Dman, i don't remember that grow...those were not pretty plants...ha. But produced well. And I imagine smoked ok... cool to see that.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a lot more of his gear than I thought.

S.O.A.S
Garbage x gorilla grape
F U C 
F U C x 78 skunk

I'm gonna have to grow some of this out soon. I miss talking to that crazy bastard. Was very generous when my FIL had cancer and we were testing things out for his pain.


----------



## IQof420 (Feb 5, 2015)

kult and blush were my fav's of his:bongin:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 5, 2015)

We need more people like him on MP.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Ranger, TCVG mentioned at Cannazon, I think, that there have been quite a few herm phenos in the 78 skunk crosses, so when you pop those keep an eye open.

Or he may have told me that in a chat, too long now to remember.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2015)

Melvan said:


> TCVG might be a little off his rocker (ok, he fell of the rocker hard and rolled across the floor, lol), but I guarantee you won't find anyone with a more caring, giving heart than him and I think of him often and worry about him.
> 
> He not only gifted me many beans, he also sent me seeds from plants that just grew in his yard. I have a whole TCVG collection of garden flower seeds.


Me too.


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2015)

he sent me a bunch of hot pepper seeds from someone named Mel, lol


----------

